# Removing oil burner installing gas burner



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

This will be a first for me.. It's for a friend he doesn't have enough money for a natural gas boiler. 
I'm ripping out Beckett AFG oil..
Installing a Carline gas burner with vent damper, should be fun.. I'll take some pics..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> This will be a first for me.. It's for a friend he doesn't have enough money for a natural gas boiler.
> I'm ripping out Beckett AFG oil..
> Installing a Carline gas burner with vent damper, should be fun.. I'll take some pics..


Good luck, I hope it all gos well.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Clean the sections and collector box.

Clean and line the chimney. 

Set the gas, clock the meter.

Set the air, measure stack temp.


It'll work great.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What brand boiler??? There are some will not take the gas burner conversion...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

My only concern is wiring the damper to open when Burner is on. It's a field control damper.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

vinpadalino said:


> My only concern is wiring the damper to open when Burner is on. It's a field control damper.


Wire it after the pilot and before main burner or before the pilot. It helps with efficiency but treat it like a safety.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

110v from B1 on aquastat

Neutral to B2
It needs 110v always. Then B1 is the switch


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

....if you had to you could always use a relay and run the wires for either the PV or MV through the dry contacts.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It should have a switch built in for when it makes....something should be there as a safety plus a switch similar to a flame roll out.


----------

